# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Flyingcat 5 [Hanse Jet]

## elybero

To FC5 είναι πλήρως βαμμένο, πλην των νέων σινιάλων της εταιρείας. Επιπλέον του τοποθέτησαν τα life rafts, ενώ μέχρι αργά εχθές το βράδυ είχε φώτα καθώς αρκετός κόσμος εργαζόταν σε αυτό.

----------


## George

Εγώ χθες που πήγα Πειραιά είδα το 5 απαστράπτον κόκκινο χωρίς όμως σινιάλα Vodafon ή το όνομά του γραμμένο. Από την άλλη ήταν δεμένο κάθετα στο Eurofast το 6 στο οποίο δούλευαν πυρρετοδώς και έβαφαν εκείνη την ώρα τα κάγκελα άσπρα και το 6 στην μπάντα.

----------


## George

FC6 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και FC5 από Πειραιά για Σαρωνικό!!

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Εδω η επομενη μερα , με ομορφα χιονισμενα γατακια 


http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p48510573.html FLYINGCAT 5

----------


## captain 83

Έδειχνε προχτές και το Flying cat 5 ότι ήταν στα Αμπελάκια, αλλά αυτό ήταν στην Ελευσίνα. Μήπως ισχύει το ίδιο κι εδώ;

----------


## nautikos

Αν το εχεις ξαναπαρατηρησει το φαινομενο πολυ πιθανο, αλλα πολυ μεγαλη δεν ειναι η αποκλιση...

----------


## captain 83

Είναι ακόμα στο AIS η διαδρομή του 5, οπότε μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις. Εκτός και αν πέρασε πρώτα από εκεί και μετά πήγε Ελευσίνα, οπότ5ε μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Apostolos

To 5 αναχώρησε για επάνω...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΤΟ FLYING CAT 5 ΕΝΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΟ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ.
524624233_04e7848ef2.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Φωτογραφημένο στη πανέμορφη Σκόπελο να υποθέσω?????Ωραία η φώτο σου φίλε

----------


## scoufgian

το flyingcat 5 μεχρι τις 14:00 ,το εβλεπα να ειναι ανοικτα της Κυμης και να κατευθυνεται βορεια.μηπως προσεξε καποιος που "κρυφτηκε"?

----------


## Eng

Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου ειναι τα ρεμετζα και ο απόπλους των πλοιων!! Οποτε δειτε καρε - καρε πως είναι το χρονικο του αποπλου αυτου του..πλοιου..!!

DSC03682.JPG

DSC03683.JPG

DSC03684.JPG

DSC03685.JPG

DSC03686.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραίος φίλε ENG.
Eυχαριστούμε πολύ !!!
Της παρατηρούσα μία μία με ενδιαφέρον!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

ΤΟ FLYING CAT 5 την 25η ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2008 στο Βολο 
fc5.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

To *FLYING CAT 5* ένα Απριλιάτικο φουρτουνιασμένο απογευμα μπαινει στο λιμάνι του Βόλου.
speedcat_flyingcat5 (20).JPG

----------


## hsw

Πώς είναι το ταξίδεμα του πλοίου; Κουνάει εύκολα στον κακό καιρό;

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Γιατι τον τελευταιο καιρο το f/c 5 αλλα και το f/c 6 δεν ανοιγουν καθολου ταχυτητα?με 25-26 πανε συνεχεια!!!το flying dolphin XXIII πηγαινει κανονικα με 32-33.ακομα και το παναγια θαλασσινη ειναι φορες που τα ξεπερναει!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Flyingcat* *5*...Πειραιας 29-11-2009.

DSCN0796.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

FLYING CAT 5 στο Βόλο τον Απρίλιο του 2009 
speedcat_flyingcat5 (26).JPG

----------


## Stylianos

Στον ταξίδεμα μια φορά που ταξιδεψα,ήταν μια χαρα,ίσως επειδη ειχε ήπιο καιρό,αλλά και στον καιρό δεν νομίζω να συμπεριφέρεται άσχημα...:smile:

----------


## tolis milos

2 φωτο του flyinqcat 5 φευγοντας απο την Σκοπελο!!
DSC03342.jpg
DSC03343.jpg

----------


## tsali

to flyingcat 5 sugkrousthke prwta me to express skiathos kai sthn sunexeia me thn problhta 2 fores exei pathei ulikes zhmies toso sto aristero hull oso kai sthn dexia pleura!!!

----------


## captain 83

Βλάβη στον κλιματισμό είχε χτες το ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ 5 στο λιμάνι του Βόλου. Ευτυχώς, η βλάβη διορθώθηκε άμεσα και το πλοίο απέπλευσε με μια ώρα καθυστέρηση για το  δρομολόγιό του.

----------


## captain 83

Όπως μας πληροφορεί το υεν σε σημερινό δελτίο τύπου 



> Βλάβη στον κεντρικό πίνακα των κλιματιστικών μονάδων του Ε/Γ-Τ/Χ ΅ΆFLYINGCAT 5ΆΆ Ν.Π. 11350, παρουσιάστηκε σήμερα το πρωί, στο λιμάνι της Αλοννήσου, πριν τον προγραμματισμένο απόπλου του πλοίου, στις 06.00, για εκτέλεση δρομολογίου προς Σκόπελο - Γλώσσα Σκοπέλου – Σκιάθο – Βόλο, με 29 επιβάτες.
> Η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε με ενέργειες του πληρώματος και κατόπιν ελέγχου από το Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης, καθώς και σχετικής έγκρισης, το πλοίο απέπλευσε με καθυστέρηση, στις 07.35, για τα επόμενα λιμάνια προσέγγισης.


Τέλος καλό όλα καλά....

----------


## csa73

Μία φώτο Ιούλιος 2007 Σκίαθο-Σκόπελο

----------


## sg3

απο 27-9 το πλοιο στις γραμμες του σαρωνικου!
φετος το flying cat 1,2,3,5 εχουν περασει απο σαρωνικο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 5 στις 08/11/2010 κενό επιβατών στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Μάλλον πήρα δρόμο για την επισκευαστική Περάματος :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, Dimitrisvolos, Stylianos, tolis milos, sg3, captain 83, csa73 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

FLYINGCAT 5 03 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

Παντελή υπέροχη η φωτο,ευχαριστω! :Wink:  και...ανταπωδίδω με μια φωτό στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά πριν λίγες μέρες... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Stylianos και ανταποδίδω :Wink:  με τη συνέχεια :Razz: .

FLYINGCAT 5 04 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ παιδια ....!!! πολύ ωραιες φωτο

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το πλοίο αυτή την περίοδο ξεχειμωνιάζει στον Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

¶φιξη της 5ης γάτας πέρσι στον Πειραιά!

SL387322.jpg SL387323.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Flying Cat 5 όταν ξεχειμώνιαζε το 2011 στον Πειραιά.

Flyingcat 5 1-12-2011.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

το thread είναι παραμελημένο και είπα να το ενισχυσω

----------


## iletal1

Και με την πράσινή του φορεσιά...... 11/8/2013 στη Σκόπελο.

----------


## iletal1

γύρω στις 17.30 στη Σκόπελο...

----------


## iletal1

συνέχεια......

----------


## iletal1

και αναχώρηση σιγά σιγά.....

----------


## iletal1

γκαζώνουμε λέμε......

----------


## iletal1

...... και κατά τις 20.30 την ίδια μέρα (11/8/2013) το ξανασυναντάμε λίγο πριν τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο....

----------


## karavofanatikos

Mε εκπτώσεις στα εισιτήρια επιστροφής του Flying Cat 5 προσπαθεί η hsw να χτυπήσει το αξιόλογο Πρωτεύς μετά την αποχώρηση του Άρτεμις. 
flying 5.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Δύσκολα θα το καταφέρει πιστεύω. Και πάλι τις τιμές του Πρωτέα δεν νομίζω να τις πιάνει. Αν ήθελε η εταιρεία θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει το ¶ρτεμις πάνω όλο το χειμώνα και να ξεκουράσει και το Σκιάθος που τόσα χρόνια δεν έχει σταματήσει καθόλου (εκτός από τις ετήσιες ακινησίες του βέβαια) συν ότι το καλοκαίρι είναι με διπλά δρομολόγια κάθε μέρα.

----------


## thanos75

Ας το θυμηθούμε και λίγο με την κόκκινη φορεσιά του για όσους το προτιμούσαν έτσι (αν και εγώ είμαι μάλλον fan του λαχανί): Ιούλιος λοιπόν 2012 Σκόπελος

----------


## leo85

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 5 4-10-2011 02.gif

4-10-2011

(Φίλε  thanos75 η φώτο έχει το 6  :Fat:  )

----------


## thanos75

> Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά.
> 
> FLYINGCAT 5 4-10-2011 02.gif
> 
> 4-10-2011
> 
> (Φίλε  thanos75 η φώτο έχει το 6  )


Ωχ...χίλια συγγνώμη, εάν θέλει και κάποιος και μπορεί ας τη μεταφέρει στο αντίστοιχο thread

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δεν ξέρω ποιος το παρατήρησε, αλλά το Flying Cat 5 όπως έχει δηλωθεί απ' την εταιρεία, θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγιο στο Σαρωνικό απ' το 3ημερο της Καθ.Δευτέρας και τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες θα διπλώσει τη γραμμή με το Flying Cat 1. Tο 6 με τη σειρά του θα ανέβει Σποράδες. Τώρα σε τι σκοπεύει αυτή η ανακατάταξη μόνο η εταιρεία το ξέρει...

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Μάλλον για να μην ανεβοκατεβαίνουν πάνω-κάτω από Σποράδες Νεκτάριε. Από τη στιγμή που το 5 θα κατέβαινε ούτως ή άλλως για να κάνει την ετήσιά του και θα το αντικαθιστούσε το 6, γιατί να ξανακατεβαίνει το 6 από τη στιγμή που, υποθέτω πως, θα βγει για συντήρηση πριν μας αφήσει για Σποράδες..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το FlyingCat 5 βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος (στην καινούργια έκταση που αγόρασε ο Σπανόπουλος?). Επίσης, το ταχύπλοο πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στο Σαρωνικό απ' τις 28/2 ενόψει του τριημέρου της Καθ. Δευτέρας!

----------


## leo85

Γιατί πήγε ξανά στο πέραμα!!!!!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Είχε βλάβη..

----------


## leo85

Flyingcat 5 Αναχώρηση από τον συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά.

FLYINGCAT 5 17-4-2014 01.gif FLYINGCAT 5 17-4-2014 02.gif FLYINGCAT 5 17-4-2014 03.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Flying Cat 5 σε σημερινή του αναχώρηση για Πόρο, Ύδρα, Σπέτσες & Πόρτο Χέλι!

DSCN2769.jpg DSCN2770.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Flyingcat 5 
Με φόντο τη Σαλαμίνα 

DSC_1110.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Flyingcat 5 στη χθεσινή απογευματινή αναχώρηση του από τον Πειραιά για Πόρο, Ύδρα, Σπέτσες και  Πόρτο Χέλι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Flyingcat 5 28-6-2014 01.jpg.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αρκετός κόσμος εχθές με τα μπαγκάζια στα χέρια, προσπαθώντας να επιβιβαστεί. 

FLYINGCAT 5 24 04-08-2014.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εν πλω στον ακύμαντο Σαρωνικό!

DSCN4567.jpg

6/9/2014

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Flyingcat 5 στις Σπετσες την Κυριακη που μας περασε λιγο πριν ξεσπασει η δυνατη φθινοπωρινη μπορα

DSCN2260.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο μετά τον σημερινό απόπλου του από τον Πειραιά.

sk_0900.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τέτοιο αέρα που έχει όσοι ταξιδεύουν .....θα φάνε καλάααααααααααααααα. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 5 συνοδεία του P/K Christos X έφυγε από τον Πειραιά και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα, μάλλον για το δεξαμενισμό του, αφού τελείωσε το FLYINGCAT 1.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το FLYINGCAT 5 φωτογραφημένο στις 22-12-2014 στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για τη συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT 5 25 22-12-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Flyingcat 5 αφού τελείωσε τη συντήρηση του στο Ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα και τελείωσε με τα χαρτιά του όσο ήταν στον Πειραιά, έφυγε .....μάλλον για Βόλο και αυτή την ώρα είναι κοντά στον Πάτροκλο. 
Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μηχανική βλάβη**παρουσίασε το Ε/Γ-Κ/ΡΑΝ* *''**ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ**''* *Ν.Π. 11350, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες,**στο Βόλο.*
Ειδικότερα, ενημερώθηκε η οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, από τον Πλοίαρχο του ανωτέρω πλοίου ότι κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου από το λιμένα Βόλου με ενενήντα πέντε (95) επιβάτες με προορισμό τις βόρειες Σποράδες διαπιστώθηκε βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή και ότι επιστρέφει με χρήση αριστερής κύριας μηχανής χωρίς να ζητήσει συνδρομή.
Το *''**ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ**''* *επέστρεψε στον αφετήριο λιμένα όπου αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια επιβάτες του, οι οποίοι θα προωθηθούν στον προορισμό τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.*
*Κατόπιν διενέργειας έκτακτης επιθεώρησης από επιθεωρητή μηχανολογικού τομέα του Τοπικού Κλιμακίου Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων διαπιστώθηκε ότι η βλάβη οφείλετε σε διαρροή ύδατος ψύξης στο πώμα του κυλίνδρου της δεξιάς κύριας μηχανής.*
*Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω, από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Βόλου απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του* *''**ΦΛΑΙΝΓΚ ΚΑΤ**''**, μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης**και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.
ΠΗΓΗ ΥΝΑ.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η οικογένεια της HSW με βαθιά λύπη αποχαιρετά τον Cpt Γιάννη Τσιμπογιάννη, Πλοίαρχο του FlyingCat 5 που έφυγε για το μεγάλο ταξίδι και εκφράζει τα ειλικρινή της συλλυπητήρια στους οικείος του.  :Apologetic:

----------


## SteliosK

Η 5η γάτα πριν λίγες μέρες στη Σκιάθο  :Cat: 

IMG_20151006_161352.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 5 σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 12.40 ήταν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα και ο γερανός CIMOLAI MBH 820 ετοιμαζόταν για να το βγάλει έξω για την συντήρηση του και προφανώς να αλλάξουν και χρώματα.

FLYINGCAT-5-26-06-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το FLYINGCAT 5 σήμερα το πρωί στο ναυπηγεί Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα με έτοιμα τα νέα του σινιάλα.

FLYINGCAT-5-27-19-11-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Όπως λέει ποιο πάνω ο φίλος pantelis2009 το Flyingcat 5 άλλαξε τα χρώματα του, όπου και αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκετε μέσα στο λιμάνι.

FLYINGCAT-5-22-11-2015-01.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

Το *FlyingCat5* από σήμερα 01/11/2016-09/04/2017 διακόπτει τα δρομολόγιά του και αυτή την ώρα από το λιμάνι της Αλόννησου κατευθύνεται προς Πειραιά. Η *HSW* για πρώτη χρονιά εγκαταλείπει εντελώς την γραμμή των Σποράδων κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες αφού και το Εξπρές Σκιάθος βρίσκεται εκτός δρομολογίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 5 ρυμουλκείται αυτή την ώρα από το P/K Christos XXXVII στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφημένο εχθές (όσο μπορεί να φανεί) στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στο Πέραμα που βρίσκεται για την συντήρηση του.

FLYINGCAT-5-28-19-12-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του και επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στην Ε9.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε* *η Λιμενική Αρχή Πόρου**, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον* *Πλοίαρχο του**Ε/**Γ**-**CAT* *''5'' Ν.Π. 11350**, κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα Πόρου, για τη μη ορθή λειτουργία της αριστερής κύριας μηχανής μετά από βλάβη.*
*Οι* *εξήντα επτά (67) επιβάτες που επέβαιναν σ**το ανωτέρω πλοίο, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Π. Χέλι για Σπέτσες – Ερμιόνη – Ύδρα – Πόρο - Πειραιά**, αφού αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια στο λιμένα του Πόρου, προωθήθηκαν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, καθώς επίσης και οι είκοσι (20) επιβάτες που ανέμεναν προς επιβίβαση στο λιμένα του Πόρου.*
*Από το Λιμεναρχείο Πόρου απα**γορεύτηκε ο απόπλους** του πλοίου** μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα**.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το κακό με το Flying Cat 5 είναι ότι πληρώνουμε τιμή ταχυπλόου ενώ η υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνάει τους 23 κόμβους. Τσεκαρισμένο όχι μόνο με το GPS αλλά και απο τον χρόνο Πειραιάς -Ύδρα 2 ώρες κατευθείαν, 2,30 μέσω Πόρου, όταν τα απλά γερασμένα Flying Dolphins κάνουν το ίδιο ταξίδι σε 1,15 και 1,30 αντστοιχα. Τελευταία λόγω ωραρίων πάντα με αυτό ταξιδεύω και βρίζω όπως και πολλοί άλλοι γνωστοί από την Ύδρα. Και μην αναφέρω το FC 3 το οποίο όταν μπαίνει στη γραμμή κάνει την ίδια απόσταση σε 1 ώρα κατευθείαν.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 5 έφυγε σήμερα από τον Πειραιά και πηγαίνει για Αλόννησο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Flyingcat 5 με την βοήθεια των P/K Christos XXX & Ifestos 3 έφυγε από την Πλατεία Καραΐσκάκη που έκανε την ακινησία του και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  Flyingcat 5 για δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό αυτή την ώρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τέλος σεζόν και για το *Flyingcat 5 της Hellenic Seaways* στη γραμμή των Σποράδων. *Επέστρεψε σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά* και από αύριο *01/10 ξεκινά τα δρομολόγια του στον Αργοσαρωνικό*, με μεσημεριανές αναχωρήσεις από τον Πειραιά. Εδώ φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

FLYINGCAT-5-24-04-08-2014.jpg

----------

